# Mike James



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

We got him!
Mike James was just on KFAN and confirmed he is signing with the Timberwolves. His main reason was KG.

Spoiler92


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Last night on the news they played a clip of him and he said that KG made the call and he needed me in _*Houston*_............Great, another braniac point guard. I hope he works out better than the last severalteen we have had!!!!


----------

